# Sardinian ferries advice



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we're heading off to Sardinia in October - overnight ferry from Toulon in France (10 hrs) and returning on a daytime ferry from Olbia to Livorno (8hrs).

what I couldn't find - or just missed seeing it - on the ferry websites was whether there are ECUs for motorhomes or if we can leave the gas on for the fridge - any experience out there?? 

ta muchly


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you make sure your fridge is as cold as possible, and pretty full, before boarding, then I personally wouldn't worry too much as the contents will stay cold enough PRIVIDING YOU DONT OPEN IT!! 

I have returned from Spain (26hrs) without EHU, or leaving the gas on, which dangerous and Should NOT even be contemplated (unless your on an open deck) 

Enjoy the trip and quit worrying, it will be fine.

Andy


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> Enjoy the trip and quit worrying, it will be fine.


I'm sure it will be Andy but I'm just seeing what options - if any - there are. But if the worse comes to the worse I can always drink the beer in the fridge before it gets too warm....:wink2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But if you leave everything closed up it WONT get warm!! That was the point I was making.

Andy


----------

